# Which mac stores in Vic sell pigments?



## elle25 (Nov 13, 2009)

The only one I know that does is Chapel st so if they don't have what I'm looking for where else can I go? Its for permanent ones which the city stores don't sell.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, they only sell pigments at Pro stores, and the only Pro store in vic is the Chapel St one. If it's a permanent colour they should have it there but maybe its just not in stock right now? Otherwise maybe ring the Pro store in Sydney and they could mail them out to you.. Or you could try a CP from overseas.


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 14, 2009)

I was just eyeing off those pigments today, sooooo pretty! If you have no luck at MAC maybe check out Gorgeous down the road, they have some awesome pigments/loose dusts that I think are even better than MAC's. The range isn't as big but they're really pretty, when my discount comes through I'm going back to buy allot of them!!


----------

